# Question about registering new litter



## loplove (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all, I'm totally new to breeding and I'm learning one day at a time. We purchased a Doe about a month ago, well... today she gave birth to 9 little cuties. I would like to register her, but her breeding was a mishap and she was too young to breed as well as the buck. The doe is 5 months, the buck 6. (Giant breeds) Can I still register this litter or are there rules that do not allow me to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 22, 2015)

I know nothing but @Samantha drawz knows


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 22, 2015)

You didn't mention what country you are in; different registries may have different rules. The American Rabbit Breeders Association doesn't care about the age of the parents at the time of breeding. They also don't register litters, only individual rabbits that are at least 6 months old.

To get a rabbit registered, you have to take it to a registrar. All ARBA judges are registrars, but not all registrars are judges. The ARBA requires that any club holding a show have a registrar available to register rabbits at the show, so a rabbit show is a good place to get a rabbit registered. You will need to present the registrar with a copy of the rabbit's complete 3-generation pedigree and the registration fee. The judge/registrar will examine the rabbit as if for a show class. If the rabbit is at least 6 months of age, has a legible tattoo in its left ear, is within the weight range specified for its breed and found to be free of any disqualifications (like being an unshowable color or having bad teeth), the registrar will put  his mark in the rabbit's right ear. He will send the application for registration to the ARBA. If all of the information on the pedigree is found to be correct, the ARBA will send you a certificate of registration.


----------



## loplove (Oct 22, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> You didn't mention what country you are in; different registries may have different rules. The American Rabbit Breeders Association doesn't care about the age of the parents at the time of breeding. They also don't register litters, only individual rabbits that are at least 6 months old.
> 
> To get a rabbit registered, you have to take it to a registrar. All ARBA judges are registrars, but not all registrars are judges. The ARBA requires that any club holding a show have a registrar available to register rabbits at the show, so a rabbit show is a good place to get a rabbit registered. You will need to present the registrar with a copy of the rabbit's complete 3-generation pedigree and the registration fee. The judge/registrar will examine the rabbit as if for a show class. If the rabbit is at least 6 months of age, has a legible tattoo in its left ear, is within the weight range specified for its breed and found to be free of any disqualifications (like being an unshowable color or having bad teeth), the registrar will put  his mark in the rabbit's right ear. He will send the application for registration to the ARBA. If all of the information on the pedigree is found to be correct, the ARBA will send you a certificate of registration.




Oops. Sorry. We're in the US in California.


----------



## loplove (Oct 22, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> You didn't mention what country you are in; different registries may have different rules. The American Rabbit Breeders Association doesn't care about the age of the parents at the time of breeding. They also don't register litters, only individual rabbits that are at least 6 months old.
> 
> To get a rabbit registered, you have to take it to a registrar. All ARBA judges are registrars, but not all registrars are judges. The ARBA requires that any club holding a show have a registrar available to register rabbits at the show, so a rabbit show is a good place to get a rabbit registered. You will need to present the registrar with a copy of the rabbit's complete 3-generation pedigree and the registration fee. The judge/registrar will examine the rabbit as if for a show class. If the rabbit is at least 6 months of age, has a legible tattoo in its left ear, is within the weight range specified for its breed and found to be free of any disqualifications (like being an unshowable color or having bad teeth), the registrar will put  his mark in the rabbit's right ear. He will send the application for registration to the ARBA. If all of the information on the pedigree is found to be correct, the ARBA will send you a certificate of registration.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## KS Homesteader (Oct 27, 2015)

Just curious - why do you want to register your rabbits?


----------



## loplove (Oct 27, 2015)

KS Homesteader said:


> Just curious - why do you want to register your rabbits?


I was under the impression that they had to be in order to show in 4h. They don't have to be? The breeder I purchased from isn't as much help as she said she would be, so I'm learning all of this on my own. When I sell these babies, I wanted to make sure they could be shown since at least 4 of them already have homes where they plan to show them.  When I bought the pair they came with their pedigree. Is that all they need?


----------



## pnptrapp (Oct 28, 2015)

In your county there should be a 4-H representative at the local extension office. I would get in contact with them and they will be able to tell you exactly what your rabbits need in order to be shown in 4-H. Typically it's just knowing your breed, and some shows require tattoos in the animals ears (for years when I first started in 4-H we would just use permanent markers.) As for ARBA shows someone else will have to help with that, I don't believe they have to be registered to be shown, but I also have done ARBA shows in years.

If you tell me what county in California you live in, I can find the 4-H rep you'd need to speak to and post it here for you!


----------



## JakeM (Oct 30, 2015)

If your county's 4-H is like my county's 4-H, then any rabbit you show must have a permanent tattoo in the left ear. You need to know the breed, age (for us birth date and what class (senior, junior, intermediate)), gender, and variety (color).

As for ARBA, they need the above information as well.

Rabbits do not have to be registered, it is optional. Registering comes in handy if you're rabbit wins 3 legs (win a class with at _least_ 3 exhibitors and 5 rabbits; only in open), as then you can get it Grand Championed. It adds value to the rabbit/its descendants, but some people don't care about them either because the rabbit may only be shown locally which only proves the rabbit is good in that area, not throughout the state or nation.

Any more question, tag me or message me.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 30, 2015)

Generally a pedigreed purebred rabbit can be shown


----------



## KS Homesteader (Oct 31, 2015)

Generally - different shows/organizations have different requirements.  You should check with the show secretary / organizer for specific requirements for showing animals in that show.

Generally - all you need is a permanent ID (usually tattooed) in the left ear of the rabbit.  That's so you can know which one is yours once it's up on a table with six other rabbits that look exactly alike.  If you plan to show, you should probably invest in a tattoo pen or clamp.  Pros and cons for each method.  I've used a clamp for years.  I've tattooed hundreds of rabbits with no problems. 

Do not tattoo the right ear - that is reserved for an ARBA registration number should you ever get the animal registered.

A pedigree is not required (at least I've never heard of it being required) to show a rabbit.  It's nice to have so that you can understand the genetics behind your animal.  It is required in order to get the rabbit registered with ARBA.

ARBA registration requires that you present the animal to a certified ARBA registrar.  He or she will inspect the rabbit to ensure that it does, in fact, meet the standards required for that breed.  A fee is involved - you can get that info from ARBA.  ARBA requires not just a pedigree document, but a FULL and COMPLETE pedigree document.  Three generations (back to great-grand-parents) showing all rabbits on that document being of the same breed as the rabbit being registered.  I think all ARBA judges are also registrars so, once again, check with the show secretary and see how you can make arrangements to get your animal registered.

Registration guarantees that the rabbit in question meets ARBA's standards for that breed.  A pedigree does not.  There's more info on registration on ARBA's web site.

Hope that helps.  Best of luck to you!


----------

